
Ad-blocking Hosts File - duck
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.txt
======
dmfdmf
One problem with this approach is that the first time you access the internet
using your browser there is a huge lag as the host file is read and cached.
Also, you have to increase the default cache size for the host file or Windows
has to constantly reread the cache file (causing web page load delays) because
its too big to fit in the memory reserved for the cache.

